
Peter thiel just got wish gawker shutting - wr1472
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/peter-thiel-just-got-wish-gawker-shutting
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12314352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12314352)

